# Meet C Nemo!! can anyone tell me what type he is?



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nemo is my first mouse! 
I rescued him in July this year.... he was a very bored, and all alone mouse in a pet shop, with nothing in his very small tank apart from food and water:-(. I totally fell in love with him.... and from then on... weve had lots of fun and entertainment together! Now Im hooked!
Hes such a lovely lil guy....

I think hes a broken black and white.... but can anyone confirm?

Many Thanks

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh67 ... CF5131.jpg


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He is a piebald black.

Broken marked, refers to a specific pattern on the mouse. Piebald, is when there is a colour, and white, in a non-standard pattern.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Great to know as i love his markings! and would definately go for these kinds of markings again.

Are piebalds quite common?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Piebald is quite common, yes. 

There are so many different patterns that you can get with Piebald, it's a great sort of marking to have!
I have a piebald mouse right now, who has a white ring around her face, it's so funny looking! :lol:


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

He is very cute


----------

